# 65nm or 55nm, How does GPU-Z know?



## Freakish (Jan 21, 2009)

I recently purchased a new laptop with Nvidia  1024Mb 9650GT, Websites and press/media state the 9650GT is a 55nm shrink of the 9600GT. GPU-Z however reports the 9650GT as a 65nm card.

I'm wondering if GPUz is getting this information from the Bios or from a database? I'm trying to determine if the 9650GT is 55nm as Notebookcheck states, or 65nm as GPU-Z states?

Any info would be appreciated on the matter.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 21, 2009)

i would assume its the 55nm as its a laptop and all just my 0.02  whats it matter really anyway? only diff would be power consum/heat /overclock


i would think it gets it from a database.


----------



## NeSeNVi (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know, but it shows me 90nm instead of 80nm in my graphic card and I bet: author of that program could answer you.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2009)

this will be fixed in the next release


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2009)

test build for this fix here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83299


----------



## Freakish (Jan 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> test build for this fix here:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83299



Thankyou for the quick fix, it indeed seems to show the 55nm.. So i will assume it is one....    Thanks again for the quick solution and update.


----------

